# Pleco in a sorority?



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I have had four male guppies in a 30.5 g tank with one small pleco for six months now, and had no problems. I am now considering putting those four guppies in a 10 g tank and putting a female betta sorority in the tank, but I want my pleco to stay in that 30.5 g as she is very shy and needs lots of room for caves and such. 

I was wondering if it was possible for her to co-exist with a betta sorority.
I am sorry that I don't have her species of Pleco written down to make this easier, but she was purchased at Big Al's, a specialty fish store. she is a very peaceful fish, but I was more worried about the betta fish's reactions than hers.

Thank you for any help given. If a betta fish sorority doesn't work with a pleco, then please suggust other fish other than guppies that might be able to live with her.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

We would need to know what speciess, some need like 100+ gallon tanks, bushynoses only need like 20 gallons. Plecos are fine, but be warned they are poop machines, so make sure you have a filter that has some good filtration and then have the flow go into the side by a baffle so you still get water movement.


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I looked around for photos and one photo looked just like her; the Pleco Vetro.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Be careful with Plecos they grow big! Mine died unfortunelly but in a way I'm happy about it because in the end I could not provide for him. Got him at Wlmart never buy fsh at wlmart they hardly know anything. I was lucky to find a good lady who told me what it was. Istill feel bad that so many of my fish died from that bash. Never getting other kinds of fishies unless they are bettas and never again from wlamart.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you can post a picture on here, that way we can see what she may be. Hopefully she isn't a common pleco, cause those should have 100+


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I do have a common pleco that is in a way bigger tank, (one of the reasons
I don't have much room in my bedroom for tanks) but the pleco I am talking about right now is much, much smaller, lighter colored, and shy. She also produces way less amonia and waste compared to my other pleco and even my goldfish. She's about one inch long and was about half an inch when I got her. I would think she was a baby, but I've had her for a long time now, and my other pleco grew faster. I know she was a different species, but I forgot what one. I'll take some photos and post them here.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Great! It seems she should be fine maybe.


----------

